# going to look at my first cut out today and need some opinions please



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

My first thought is it's awful late in the season (new bees this time of the year are a liability not an asset) and I would try very hard to talk her into waiting till next spring for the removal. 

If you go ahead and agree to do the removal, charge as if you expect the bees not to make it.


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with D Simple as it is very late and if it's like here it is very very dry. I did a removal last year around this time that sounds familiar to what you are talking about and the bees were entering the home above a window. They were in the ceiling between two of the rafters and that are of the ceiling had to be cut out. Pray that these bees are in the attic or somewhere that is easy to access. I doubt it though and bet they will be a difficult job. Take pics and good luck if you do the job.

Sully


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

My first colony came from a July cutout.
The colony prospered, went into winter in two deeps with a top box full of honey, and come spring, still had 10 frames of honey in reserve.

I split 8 nucs out of it the next year.

You're not starting new bees; you are moving an existing, established colony.

Be careful to preserve as much of the comb as you can, especially the brood comb. 
Rubber band or tie the comb into frames, being careful to trim it so that it fits as snugly as possible around the edge of the frame so the bees have little to do to secure it. (Or use swarm frames.)

*Always* price a cutout as if the bees will die; the queen is often lost or killed in a cutout.
And, you don't know what has been done to them before you get there...
I've had people tell me that they didn't spray them while standing next to empty cans of wasp & hornet spray.

It will likely take twice as long as as you think.
Bring more frames and boxes than you believe you need.
If you have to cut the ceiling, cover the floor and all furniture in the room first.
Tarp over the doorway to contain bees and dust.

Bring water...you don't want to be running in and out of the room any more than you have to.

Use a bee vac. The Bushkill beevac is a good design.

Watch carefully for your queen. You might find her anywhere, but it is not unlikely she'll be hiding behind the last bit of comb.

As always with bees, when reaching behind something, slide you fingers into place instead of just bringing them straight in or grabbing without giving bees you don't see a chance to move.

Have fun.
Enjoy your bees.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Beregondo said:


> Watch carefully for your queen. You might find her anywhere, bit it is not unlikely she'll be hiding behind the last bit of comb.


Everything you say is right on. I keep a queen cage in my pocket so if I do see the queen, I do my best to cage her and hold her to the side during the extraction.


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks folks... i went yesterday to look at it.. there going in were the brick and the wood sidding meet. the owners said the bees have been there for 10 -12 years. i gave them a card they said when they get the money to do the repairs theyd call me. there is stains in the ceiling. im gonna guess from the bees.. thanks alot for the help..


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

would a cut out be the best decision or just do a trap out??


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

If there are stains then there are probably dead bees along with other possible water damage.
They are going to have to remove the drywall etc..to get to all of that so cut out would be best. Normally the trap-out is used to do the job with no other repairs or to get bees out of a tree.
If you don't get in there and positively remove all comb and potential viable eggs then they could re-establish themselves.


----------



## odoms bee yard (Jun 8, 2012)

thats what i thought i just wanted to make sure since im new to this stuff. these folks are wanting to save money but i figure when and if they come through the ceiling one day. ..


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think for myself, it is always better for me to watch it done first, watch a few of these by JPthebeeman on utube and watch what he does. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CnE23NBddo&feature=relmfu


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a cutout from a roof parapet last Saturday and have another one scheduled this coming Saturday. I wouldn't think it would be too late where you are to relocate them and have them establish a new home in your equipment. I usually feed them back their honey if there is honey, and leave them alone for awhile. I do go in and check for signs of a queen after about a week. I have cut back on removals this year because of the amount of time involved (to do them correctly) as my time is now somewhat limited, but we have done (9) so far this year. Always be overly prepared and bring along a helper to assist you if you can find one. I usually only use a vacuum to go back after and collect the stragglers. Be slow and gentle, and hopefully they will be too.


----------

